# اللجهة المصرية : يورد



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


ما معنى كلمة يورد ؟ ولا ادري هل هي فصيحة ام كلمة عامية

كما قال الشاعر

يُورِد على خاطري كل اللي بينّا اتقال
ويعيش معاك فكري مهما غيابك طال


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان «يُورِد على خاطري» يعني «يتبادر إلى ذهني» أو «يجيء إلى أفكاري»٠
وأظن ان «يورد»  كلمة فصيحة


----------



## cherine

ننطقها يِوْرِد، وهي مأخوذة من الفعل الفصيح: يَرِد. ولكن "يورد على خاطري" تعبير قديم، نادرًا ما ستسمعه في مصر هذه الأيام، الأكثر شيوعًا تعبير "ييجي على بالي"


----------



## akhooha

بالرغم من ندرة استخدامه في هذه الأيام فما زال التعبير مفهومًا ، مش كده؟​


----------



## cherine

akhooha said:


> بالرغم من ندرة استخدامه في هذه الأيام فما زال التعبير مفهومًا ، مش كده؟​


كدة.


----------

